# fusible link



## baswally (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a 1984 300ZX T. ever since I bought the car I have been having some problems with the electric system. now my problem is with the fusible link, the first one by the firewall, brown. it keeps on burning the moment I start the car. Can any one please give me some ideas on what to do to fix it? I disconnected the computer and it did not burn the link any more the moment i connect the first top plug it start to burn again. So it is the first plug on the computer that is shorting things out. 
Please any idea will help
Thanks

:newbie:


----------

